# Masterbuilt New Generation 40-Inch Smoker with Viewing Window and RF RemoteControl  for $238.66 with



## chisox (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new here but wanted to let you all know of the Deal that Amazon has going until June 30th.

I Purchased the 2012 Masterbuilt 40" for

Initial price 360.82

Less 20% discount for Amazon Visa discount -72.16 valid until June 30 (Must be sold and shipped by Amazon)

50.00 instant credit for new Amazon Visa signup

Free Shipping for amazon prime members

*So the grand total with all the discounts was 238.66 delivered.*

I know some don't want to signup for another credit card but i will use it just for this purchase pay the whole balance and then just cancel the Visa and have saved 122.16.

Chris


----------



## mrspike (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have a link?  Not seeing that deal


----------



## chisox (Jun 18, 2012)

Here ya go

Just look at any Masterbuilt Smoker and this box with the 20% off  it will then take you to a page with the Visa card application.

Once you apply you get the money in your amazon account and you use the Promo code Garden20 and you get  the 20% off








June Savings on Select Purchases in Patio & Garden
Through June 30, 2012, save 20% on select items in Patio & Garden with the Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card. Products must be shipped and sold by Amazon.com. Other restrictions apply; see terms and conditions. Learn more

*› * See more product promotions


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 19, 2012)

Very cool!  I didn't do that on mine because I don't have any self control so I'd use that card like a tornado in a trailer park.  Such a good deal though for folks looking to get a new smoker and can junk the credit card afterwards.


----------



## chisox (Jun 23, 2012)

Well Crap Amazon Cancelled My Order too now!!!

But the good news is that i went out and bought the Green Mountain Daniel Boone Stainless Steel pellet grill with wireless remote.

Got a great deal and put it together last night.

Chris


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 23, 2012)

ChiSox said:


> Well Crap Amazon Cancelled My Order too now!!!
> 
> But the good news is that i went out and bought the Green Mountain Daniel Boone Stainless Steel pellet grill with wireless remote.
> 
> ...


That Sux!

Gander mountain did that to me on a sweet online deal on a 15# stuffer

I ordered it and my CC got charged for the transaction

A week later I got a notice that the stuffer would not be shipped

They now had the same model for almost 2 times the sale price

I fought and argued, but got nowhere

Good Luck with your GMG DB...You're gonna dig it!

TJ


----------

